# HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information



## GT75

*Please limit this thread to only the detailed information on a HGVC specific resorts.      This can include affiliate information, resort maps, room codes or other specific resort information which TUG members going to this resort will find useful.    For discussion/commentary please use the to the discussion boards.

HGVC Resort Map  *Post #6
*Type of and number of Units for each HGVC Resort  *Post #84

*Anderson Ocean Club  *Post #40
*Bay Club  *Post #5 and Property Map - Post #15 and Affiliated Info - Post #42
*Borgo alle Vigne *Post #61 and Post #56
*Boulevard (las vegas strip)   Photos - Post #47
Carlsbad Seapointe Resort Post #22
Casa Ybel Resort *Post #25
*Club Regency of Marco Island Post #36
Chicago Downtown/Magnificent Mile Post #73
Coylumbridge 
Craigendarroch Suites
Craigendarroch Lodges *Post #62
*Dunkeld Lodges* Post #72
*Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort *Post #25
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers*) Post #3
*Fiesta Americana (an affiliate*) Affiliated Info - Post #41
*Fiesta Americana-Los Cabo *Detailed Resort Info - Post #55
*Flamingo* Photos and Property Map Post #17
*Grand Islander *Post #10 - Hawaiian Village Map and Post #48 - Resort Information/Discussion and Photos
*Grand Pacific Palisades
Grand Waikikian *Post #10 - Hawaiian Village Map and Post #29 - Resort Information with Room Codes
*Hokulani Waikiki *Post #10 - Hawaiian Village Map
*Hurricane House Resort *Post #27
*Kalia Suites *Post #10 - Hawaiian Village Map and Post #30 - Resort Information with Room Codes
*Kings' Land Resort  *Property Map Post #14 and Post #37 - Detailed Resort Information
*Kohala Suites  *Property Map - Post #15 and Post #23 - Resort Information
*Lagoon Tower *Post #4 and Post #10 - Hawaiian Village Map
*La Pacifica* Post #82
*Las Palmeras
MarBrisa  *Affiliated Info - Post #43 and Post #45 - Resort Information with Photos
*Maui Bay Villas* Post #81
*Ocean 22 *Post #21
*Ocean Enclave Post #68
Ocean Oak Post #20
Ocean Towers *Post #53
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) *Photos & Property Map Post #16
*Parc Soleil *Property Map Post #13
*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort *Post #18 and Affiliated Info - Post #44
*Sanibel Cottages Resort *Post #19
*Seawatch On-The-Beach Resort *Post #32
*SeaWorld* Property Map & 1BR Room Codes - Post #11
*Shell Island Beach Club Resort *Post #31
*South Beach
South Seas Club
Sunrise Lodge *Post #2
*Sunset Cove Resort *Post #33
*The Crane Resort *Post #58
*The Charter Club of Marco Beach *Post #34
*The Hilton Club of New York **Post #83*
*The Residences
The Surf Club of Marco *Post #35
*Trump International Hotel *Post #46
*Tuscany Village (International Drive) *Rm Code Post #8 and Property Map Post #12
*Valdoro Mountain Lodge *Post #22
*Vilamoura *Post #9
*West 57th Street *


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge, Park City (Canyons side), Utah.*
307 West High Mountain Road
Park City, Utah 84098  
Contact: 435-655-9000


*Resort Map*
*

 *

*

 *

*Sunrise Lodge Rooms*

*

 *

*

 *

*Sunrise Lodge Room Codes:*
Sunrise has single studios, 1-BR, 2-BR, 3-BR and 4-BR. All of the 2/3/4 has LOs for the studios. So that is the configuration of Sunrise Lodge. On the web site, I see the following (Plus units) for studios, STP, ST2, ST3 & ST4. Per conversations with club reservations, the stand-alone studio unit was STP. ST2 is part of 2-Br unit, ST3 is part of 3-Br unit and ST4 is part of 4-Br unit*.*


*Sunrise Lodge Rooms*:
83 total units with:
12-Studio Plus  (STP)
16-1Br Plus (1BP)
32-2Br Plus (2LK)
9-3Br Plus (3LK)
3-4Br Plus (4LK)
5-1Br Premier (1BX)
1-2Br Premier (2LP)
4-3Br Premier (3LP)
1-4Br Premier (4LP)

Hilton Grand Vacations buys Sunrise Lodge (https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-buys-sunrise-lodge.263821/)

▼Sunrise Lodge a HGVC / Room（Photos by @Kokolea Sep,14-20,2013）
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/LMb280

▼Sunrise Lodge a HGVC / Facilities (Photos by @Kokolea Sep,14-20,2013）
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/Hs52rt


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Elara*
80 East Harmon Avenue
Las Vegas, Nevada 89109  
Contact: 702-669-6700

*Floors notes:*
Floor 6 to 56 are full floors, floors 4 and 5 are only partial floors.
Regular units are for floors 4 to 39
PLUS units are for floors 50 to 55, and currently part of the 56th.
PREMIER units are for floor 56 ONLY, not all units on this FL have been converted (as of Dec 2020)
There are NO floors numbered 13, 40-49.
Even numbers view pool, odd view north.

*New Unit Type at Elara - PREMIER*
This is a NEWLY introduced unit type at Elara. There were NO original units designated PREMIER . In 2020, they starting converting some of PLUS unit on the 56th floor into PREMIER units, So what is new on PREMIER, They redid the layouts of bathroom and living room. They took out the big whirlpool tub and have a new modern standalone tub, I am thinking more like the ones they have in Kings' Lands. They removed that big fixed L shaped sofa that all the 1 BRs side units have. They added a Massage Chair in the Bedroom and other updated amenities, they also redid the decor. The HGVC website only states "Upgraded features include wood floors in the entry and granite counters in the bathroom."

Not every unit on the 56th floor has been redone yet as of Dec 2020. Apparently there may be plans to do so and make the entire floor PREMIER, but all the remodels have been delayed at bit. At this point none the corner 2/3/4 BRs are PREMIER, nor are any of the Jr Suites, but they do plan to convert them as some point, at least that is what I was told.

*Studio Codes *- (All Studios are part of a Lockoff configuration)
STD and the PLUS version SLP - attached to 1 BR Grand (most are this type)
ST3 and the PLUS version SL3 - attached to 2BR Corner unit ONLY (2/floor)
SX2 is the PREMIUM version - attached to 1 BR Grand PREMIUM, only found on the 56th FL.

*1 BR Codes -
Jr Suite*
1BD and the PLUS version 1BP - Standalone Unit (2/floor)
1KB and the PLUS version 1KX - attached to 2BR Corner unit ONLY (2/floor)
No PREMIUM versions at this time, but expect some in the future (as of Dec 2020)
*1 BR Grand*
1BB and the PLUS version 1BX - Standalone Unit (3/floor)
1BR and the PLUS version 1LP - attached to a STD (most are this type)
1X2 is the PREMIUM version - attached to a Studio PREMIER SX2 - only found on the 56th FL.

*2 BR Codes -
2 BR*
2BD and the PLUS version 2BP - Corner Unit (can be combined with 1BB and ST3)
There are only 2 per floor and they are what anchors a 3 or 4 BR combination.
*2 BR Grand*
2LK and the PLUS version 2LP - 1BR + ST (so Combined 1BR and STD)
2GX is the PREMIUM version - 1BR + ST PREMIUM combined (so Combined 1BR and STD)

*3 BR Codes *-
3LK and the PLUS version 3LP - Corner + ST (so 2BD combined with ST3)
3LB and the PLUS version 3LX - Corner + 1BR Jr Suite (so 2BD combined with 1KB)

*4 BR Codes* -
4LK and the PLUS version 4LP - Corner + ST + 1BR Jr Suite (so Combined 2BD, 1 KB and ST3)

*Floor Layout (used floor 31 as an example, but this indicated where all room numbers are located, along with room type, red equal signs show interconnecting rooms)*








Elara by HGVC (pictures by @dougp26364)
Great smugmug photo album showing a one bedroom at Elara    Link


*Note:  Elara is a mixed property of HGVC and Westgate deeds.
Westgate deeds are not part of HGVC. For, Westgate Elara owners, Elara access is defined by their HOA. All other transactions are handled by Westgate.*
Great information for Elara Westgate owners:   Link​Elara Westgate resale owner explaining usage: Link​Westgate resale restrictions: Link​


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower*

Building Layout





*Room Numbers*
A is 72
B is 60
C is 61
D is 62 & 63 (lockoff)
E is 64
F is 65
G is 66
H is 67
I is 68, because of stairwell avoid this.
J is 69
K is 70 & 71(lockoff)

*Room Codes
Studio Codes (I will advise you that studio at Lagoon Tower have NO balconies, and are to be avoided)*
STP  - Plus Floor Studio, But NO balcony, (can combines with 1LP) max of 2 per floor upper floors only
STR -  Garden view studio, But NO balcony, (can combine with 1LR) max of 2 per floor, lower floors only
STX  - Studio lockoff, located on the 24th floor, has a balcony, (can combine with 2LX) of which there are a max 3 at the resort

*1 BR Codes*
1BR - 1 Bedroom Gardenview, standalone 1 BR
1LR - 1 Bedroom Gardenview, part of LO unit
1BP - 1 Bedroom PLUS Oceanview, standalone
1LP - 1 Bedroom PLUS Oceanview, part of LO unit

*2 BR Codes*
2BR - 2 Bedroom Gardenview, standalone 2 BR
2RL  - 2 Bedroom Gardenview Lockoff (STR + 1LR)
2BP - 2 Bedroom Plus Oceanview, standalone
2PL  - 2 Bedroom Plus Oceanview Lockoff (STP + 1LP)
2BX - 2 Bedroom Premier OceanFRONT units, standalone
2LX - 2 Bedroom Premier 2 story PENTHOUSE OceanVIEW Units (some standalone & some are part of LO, combined Studios STX to make 3PL)

*3 BR Codes*
3BP - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE (2.5 baths)
3PL - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE (3 baths)

All three bedroom units are located on the penthouse floor (the top floor).
_NOTE: The two bedroom penthouse can be combined with a penthouse studio to create a three bedroom lock off._

On the penthouse floor (24th floor), there are:

two 3 bedroom oceanfront penthouse units (non-lockoff)
four 3 bedroom oceanview penthouse units (non-lockoff)
six 2 bedroom oceanview penthouse units (non-lockoff)
two oceanview studios
All two and three bedroom units on the penthouse floor are two story with floor to ceiling windows. All two and three bedroom penthouse units have stairs.

There is one only 3 bedroom that has 2.5 baths (instead of 3). This unit has been identified as 3BP. This particular unit is one of the two 3 bedroom oceanfront units. It's the one on the Diamond Head side. However members have reported that a 3BP unit code does not guarantee an oceanfront room. The Lagoon Tower front desk will determine at checkin who gets assigned the oceanfront vs oceanview and dedicated vs lockoff units.
_NOTE: Lagoon Tower owners seem to get preferential treatment in terms of room assignment._

Location of the Lagoon Penthouses (24th floor)

Three Bedroom Penthouse - "A", "B", "F", "G", "H" , "J"
Two Bedroom Penthouse - "C", "D", "E", "I", "K
_NOTE: "A" has a weird setup. It had two rooms numbers but it only has one main entrance. The studio side has it's own mini fridge and microwave but not a separate entrance_





Penthouse threads
Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom lock off (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/lagoon-tower-3-bedroom-lock-off.246331/
3 BR HHV - Lagoon Tower (2009) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/3-br-hhv-lagoon-tower.96463/
Video of the three bedroom ocean view penthouse ("A" from the floor plan with the attached studio) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235057

Lagoon Tower Penthouse Photos
3 bedroom / 3 bathroom oceanfront penthouse (Room 2467)
2012 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157629608174187
2010 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157623591192119

2 bedroom / 2.5 bath oceanview penthouse / (Room 2463)
_NOTE: This room could have been used as a three bedroom lockout see door below _
2009 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620820305657


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Bay Club of Waikoloa*
69-450 Waikoloa Bch Dr.
Waikoloa, Hawaii 96738
Phone: 808-886-7979

Discussion on Which Waikoloa (Big Island ) HGVC to select

TUG member @dougp26364 photos of the Bay Club

*Resort Map and Floor Plans*





*Room Codes
Note about Bay Club Room Codes: *
1) Since BC is a mix of Floating week owners who have NOT converted to HGVC and HGVC converted owners, as a result they have to manage inventory a little differently.  The resort allows *Thurs, Fri, Sat or Sun* checkins.  So the *Codes ending in 5, 6, 7 and 8* respectively, corresponding to each of these check in day.  There is a room code ending in each of the above number for EACH ROOM TYPE.  So how does this impact you.  It doesn't really, just find the room size you want and find which of the series of codes has the best matching inventory level for your needs. The Rooms are all the same, the only thing that is different is the designated Check in Day at the resort.  But if you want 3 days, this won't matter, if you want a week it might.
2) Even though there are 2 types of 1 BR floor plans, they have only loaded a code for the slightly larger with slightly smaller lanai 1 BR 1 Bath C floorplan, this represents only 2/3 of the 1 BR available at the resort.  The remaining 1 BRs are D floor plans and they are all 1 BR 1.5 Baths (these will be slightly smaller floorplan with slightly larger lanai).  So by putting the lowest level floorplan into the system, you are guarantee at least that, but have a good chance of getting a C floorplan instead.
3) So although there are Penthouse units, these units are NO more points than a standard unit.  The only PLUS units are this resort are the Villa Units.

*1 BR Codes - All 1 BR face the parking lot and NOT the golf course*
CD5, CD6, CD7, CD8 - 1 Bedroom C or D floorplan
CP5, CP6, CP7, CP8 - 1 Bedroom C or D PENTHOUSE floorplan

*2 BR Codes 
B Floorplan- ends of each building*
BD5, BD6, BD7, BD8 - 2 Bedroom B floorplan
BP5, BP6, BP7, BP8 - 2 Bedroom B PENTHOUSE floorplan
*A Floorplan - Facing the Gulf course*
AD5, AD6, AD7, AD8 - 2 Bedroom A floorplan
AP5, AP6, AP7, AP8 - 2 Bedroom A PENTHOUSE floorplan
*2 BR Plus - Villas (part of fourplex)*
VL5, VL6, VL7, VL8 - 2 Bedroom PLUS E or F floorplan


----------



## GT75

HGVC Property Map





Custom Google map by TUG member @Nowaker which shows the HGVC and bHC resorts including the affiliates.








						Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC) - all resorts - Google My Maps
					

This is a map of all HGVC properties that are identified in 2021 Club Reference. The order of categories and properties matches the reference.  blue = regular resort red = limited availability - number of units <100  city icon = urban resort reservation window (365 home priority, 276 home resort...




					www.google.com


----------



## GT75

*Number of Units at each HGVC Resort - Refer to updated post 63*


----------



## hurnik

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village*
8122 Arrezzo Way
Orlando, Florida 32821  
Contact: 407-465-2600

Here's mine (partially) for Tuscany Village (I-Drive) in Orlando:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/room-codes-sort-of.253800/#post-1987424

So I emailed the HGVC folks about the room codes. Glad I did because I booked something that didn't indicate it had a lock off and it was/did.

Here's what I received back. I'm probably going to keep emailing and request specific codes for each resort. We'll see how *that* goes.

_Good afternoon,

The unit codes depends on the resort specifically. For Tuscany Village, the 1BR vs 1BB difference is that the 1BR connects with a studio (STD) to make a 2LK (2 bedroom). The 1BB is a standalone unit. 

What each code means however, is dependent on the specific resort. 

2LO and 2LK are typically lock off units- again, units that are connected in order to make that unit such as the example I used above. 

The 2BR connects with an ST3 (again at Tuscany) to make a 3LK- 3 bedroom. 

2BB and 2BD are standalone units- nothing connects to them. 

Sadly I can’t provide an easier answer, it is a bit complicated. The coding is more for inventory purposes. For the member it is important to read the unit descriptions to be sure it fits your needs. *It also helps when trying to modify- if you are trying to add nights for instance, it has to be in the same unit type and same unit code- if you book an 1BB- you can only add nights that are in a 1BB, not in a 1BR.*

I hope this helps, please let us know if you have any questions.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## Cyberc

*Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club*
R. da Torre D'Agua
Vilamoura, 8125-615  
Contact: + 351 289 304 000


Here is a resort maps of the vilamoura resort in Portugal.

The resort has free valet parking.

The times we have visited we have also gotten free wifi, and a gift basket. Maybe the basket is because we are owners I dont know.

The 2br rooms can either be a 2BR lockout or a regular 2BR. You have no way of knowing what you will be assigned, so you have to put in a request for whatever you prefer.

The 2BR lockout is a 1br with an attached studio, you can however not book a studio at the resort. This seem kinda odd, when a 2br lockout consists of 1br + a studio.

In terms of room view that comes down to your preference. We think that the view of the main pool is nice, but can be kinda loud during summer. If you are more into peace you can request a view of the golf course.

Please have in mind, that the more your request the less likely is it that you will receive it. Also the size of the rooms are not the same sizes as the rooms in the US, they are smaller. They also dont have a freezer, only 1/2 size fridge.

Before you arrive you will receive an email from the resort with dinning offers. Its expensive to eat at the resort - at least comparing to the Vilamoura harbour. With the offer your are going to save a few € on each meal.

Breakfast and dinner is buffet style, we tend to to eat breakfast a few times while being there. In the bar area you can ofc order drinks and fast food to-go.

There are no stores onsite to buy bread, soda etc. There are however a store approx 0,5miles from the resort, they sell the basics. If you prefer a larger selection of goods you need to drive closer to the the Vilamoura harbour. Approx 5min drive from the resort on your right there is a center with 5-10 shops including a larger supermarket. We usually go here to buy everything, unless its only bread we need.

Any questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## GT75

*Hilton Hawaiian Village Maps on Oahu, Hawaii*









Very good informational thread on various resorts at HHV (http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/anniversary-trip-to-hawaii-which-resort-on-oahu.259637/)


----------



## GT75

*SeaWorld Property Map*





*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld - Room Codes for 1 Bedroom.*

Received info via Email 11-20-18 from TUG @BSWoley.
Info received from HGV Club Specialist at Owner and Call Center Services. They said "these are used for internal purposes, the room descriptions are the same".
1 Bedroom – 1BB Standalone 1 bedroom – Does not have a door that could attach to studio
1 Bedroom – 1BD Phase one at SeaWorld and attaches to a studio to make up a 2LO
1 Bedroom – 1BR has a door to attach to a studio to make up a 2LK


----------



## GT75

*Orlando Tuscany Village Property Map*


----------



## GT75

*Parc Soleil Property Map*


----------



## GT75

*Kings Land Property Map*


----------



## GT75

*The Bay Club and Kohala Suites Property Map



 *


----------



## GT75

*▼HGVC on Paradise / Room（2014,2015,2016）{Photos by @Kokolea}
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/y9Sr83

▼HGVC on Paradise / Facilities（2014）{Photos by @Kokolea}
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/zxG881




Paradise Property Map*


----------



## GT75

*▼HGVC at The Flamingo / Room Photos（Jun,20-Jul,01,2014）{Photos by @Kokolea)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/6484z7

▼HGVC at The Flamingo / Facilities Photos{Photos by @Kokolea)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/95G8fM


Flamingo Property Map*


----------



## GT75

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort*
329 NE TRADEWIND LN, STUART, FL 34996

Information: This is an HGVC affiliated resort which is managed by HGVC.      Many of the owners are long time owners with fixed week(s) and don’t deposit their units into the club.    This resort has 30 units (10 1-bedroom on fourth floor & 20 2-bedroom units on second & third floors). All units have ocean views and a screened in balcony.

The 1-bedroom units have a hallway upon entering the unit with the bedroom/bathroom located near the entry. The hallway leads to the kitchen/living/balcony area which faces ocean view.

The third floor 2-bedroom units have a hallway upon entering the unit with the master bedroom located near the entry (the master bath is off of the master bedroom). The hallway leads to the kitchen/living/balcony area which faces ocean view. Stairs located in the kitchen area lead down to the second bedroom/bathroom.

The second floor 2-bedroom units have a hallway upon entering the unit leading to the kitchen/living/balcony area which faces ocean view. There are no bathrooms in the upstairs living area. Stairs lead down to both bedrooms and bathrooms. The master bedroom is on the ocean side with a second balcony.

There is a nice pool, nice meeting area, hot tub, nice pool common area, sauna room, and two barbeque gas grills. The resort is located within the Marriott property so you will also have access to Marriott facility such as pools, fitness centers and tennis courts.

Plantation Beach Club - HGVC Club Info (Point Chart/Pictures)

HGVC Plantation Beach Club Web Site

Plantation Beach Club Web Site

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Video

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Video #2


----------



## GT75

*Sanibel Cottages Resort*
2341 W GULF DR, SANIBEL ISLAND, FL 33957





There are 7 buildings with 4 units in each. Ground level is parking. 1st level has 2 units (with odd numbered units). 2nd level has 2 units (with even numbered units.)

The buildings are situated in a 'U' shape, with the pool, gazebo, and pond in the middle of the 'U', and the beach at the open end of the 'U'. Buildings 1 and 7 are at the ends of each leg of the 'U' facing the beach. Building 5 is the only building with an elevator.

Building 1 (Seabreeze) has units 101-104, and pretty much faces the beach.
Building 2 (Holiday) has units 105-108, and mostly overlooks the pool, with the beach beyond the pool.
Building 3 (Seagrape) has units 109-112) and mostly overlooks the pond, with the pool and beach beyond the pond.
Building 4 (Islander) has units 113-116, and overlooks the pond, with the pool and beach beyond the pond.
Building 5 (Palm) has units 117-120, and overlooks the pond, with the pool and beach beyond the pond. This building has an elevator.
Building 6 (Surfsong) has units 121-124, and overlooks the pond and pool, with the beach beyond.
Building 7 (Sunset) has units 125-128, and pretty much faces the beach.

Sanibel Cottages Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Sanibel Cottages Resort - Additional HGVC Club Information

Sanibel Cottages Web Site

Sanibel Cottages Video #1

Sanibel Cottages Video #2


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Oak*
41 South Forest Beach Drive
Hilton Head Island, South Carolina 29928
Phone: 843-342-8400

All two-bedroom, two-bathroom suite with balcony features a master suite with king-size bed, full tub, separate walk-in shower and integrated TV in the mirror; a second bedroom with two full-XL beds, bathroom with walk-in shower; dining room; kitchen with upgraded stainless appliances; and a queen-size sofa bed in the living room.

Phase I was completed with 66 rooms, 24 OF rooms, 11 OV (top floor rooms 1601-6), and the rest are regular in October 2016.    {62 are in the HGVC inventory, 2 rooms are model rooms and 2 rooms are in the rental inventory}.

Phase II opened in April 2019.    This added 60 additional rooms of which there are 18 OV and the rest are regular 2Bd.    The OV rooms are the top 3 floors directly facing the pools and ocean (rooms 2401-6, 2501-6 and 2601-6)


The only difference in the rooms/points is the view (*the OF and OV rooms due have upgraded appliances*).    The following views are available:
{126 total 2 bedroom rooms at Ocean Oak}
·      Ocean Front (2BX) which are all located in the end cap facing the ocean with no trees nor pool in front of view.   (there are 24 OF rooms, 4 on each floor with 6 floors.)
·      Partial Ocean View (2BP) will be the top-floor phase I (6th floor) units facing the pool area (rooms 1601-6)  and the top three floors with direct pool/ocean facing rooms in phase II (rooms 2402-5, 2501-6 & 2601-6)  {23 total room}
·      Regular two bedroom (2BR) all of the rest not in the above categories.  {79 total}

Ocean Oak Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

▼Ocean Oak Resort By HGVC / Room (photos by @Kokolea)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/P7ZutG

▼Ocean Oak Resort By HGVC / Facilities (photos by @Kokolea)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/32WQPs


Ocean Oak Resort - Additional HGVC Club Information

Artist Renderings Video
Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Head









Phase I is completed at this time Phase II is expected to be completed in 2019.


----------



## GT75

*Ocean 22*
2200 North Ocean Boulevard
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29577
Phone: 843-848-0022

*Rooms*:
1 BR – 1 Bedroom Ocean View
1 BP – 1 Bedroom Plus Ocean Front
2 BR – 2 Bedroom Ocean View
2 BP – 2 Bedroom Plus Ocean Front
3 BP – 3 Bedroom Plus Ocean Front

*Ocean 22 Room Floor Plans*








11 and 7 are 3br+ units
10 and 9 are 1br+ units
8 is 2br+ unit.


The 3-bedroom units are the 07 and 11 units on each floor, both oceanfront, at the north and south end corners of the building. The units start on the 4th floor. The top floor is 24, but there is no 13th floor, so there are indeed 20 floors of units.
Also, the term "ocean view" is used for units at the sides of the building. There are only five true oceanfront units on each floor: the two 3 BR, the 2 BR plus, and the two 1 BR plus units. The regular 1 & 2 BR units are the ocean view units, which can be partial ocean view if not on a higher floor.

Ocean 22 Resort HGVC Club Information (location, photos, point chart)

▼Ocean22 By HGVC / Room  (photos by @Kokolea)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/ZVC51V

▼Ocean22 By HGVC / Facilities (photos by @Kokolea)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/c5s52H


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge*
500 Village Road, P.O. Box 7247
Breckenridge, CO    80424
Front Desk:  970-453-4880
Valdoro Mountain Lodge isn’t technically a ski-in/ski-out resort but it is still very convenient.    It is located about 2-3 blocks from the ski slopes.   The shuttle will bring you and pick you up from the ski slopes.   It will bring you to the Beaver Run Chair lift on Peak 9.

*Room Configuration - *70 Total Units  on 5 Floors   Valdoro Mtn Resort (Prior to room furniture Upgrade)
6-Studio Plus (STP)    Studio Video (Prior to room furniture upgrade)
5-1 Bedroom (1BD)     1 Bd Video (Prior to room furniture Upgrade)
3-1 Bedroom Plus (1PL) 1 BD Plus Video (Prior to room furniture upgrade)
34-2 Bedroom (2BD) 2 BD Video (Prior to room furniture upgrade)
6-2 Bedroom Plus (2PL) 2 BD Plus Video (Prior to room furniture upgrade)
16-3 Bedroom (3BD)  3 BD Video (Prior to room furniture upgrade)

Note:   The 2 BD Plus units contain a private deck with hot tub and grill.

Valdoro Mtn Resort HGVC Club Information (Photos, Point chart, Map)

Valdoro Mtn Lodge Web Site


*Valdoro Mtn Lodge Room Floor Plans*


----------



## GT75

*Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club*
69-550 WAIKOLOA BEACH DR, WAIKOLOA, HI 96738
Phone: 808-886-8700

*Rooms*:    All 2 BD Units  -  120 total number of units
38-2 Bedroom (2BR)
52-2 Bedroom Plus (2BP)
30-2 Bedroom Premier (2BX)


Floor Plan





Kohala Suites HGVC Club Information (Photos, Map, point chart)

Kohala Suites HGVC Additional Info

Discussion on Which Waikoloa (Big Island ) HGVC to select


----------



## SmithOp

*Carlsbad Seapointe Resort*
6400 Surfside Lane
Carlsbad, California 92011  
Contact: 760-603-1700

Overlooking the pristine sandy beaches of Carlsbad, Carlsbad Seapointe Resort welcomes guests to a comfortable retreat in the heart of the natural beauty of San Diego’s incomparable North County. The Carlsbad Seapointe Resort features spacious one and two bedroom condo accommodations ideal for families and all resort travelers who prize being by the beach.

The resort offers a full complement of amenities and activities . Enjoy BBQ grills, fitness center, tennis court, 2 Jacuzzis, and 2 sparkling Adult and Family Pools, and a Sauna room.  There are daily activities for children and adults like water aerobics and smores at the fire pit.  Beach chairs, boogie boards and other beach toys to loan are available free with a wagon to transport across the street to the beach.

Located directly across from the Pacific Ocean, this Carlsbad Resort is also a short drive along the legendary Pacific Coast Highway to the quaint village of Carlsbad, where visitors can discover cafés, galleries, restaurants, pubs, historic homes, and more. Carlsbad Seapointe Resort is also within 3 miles of LEGOLAND California Resort, SEALIFE Aquarium, and other popular North Country attractions.  Anaheim Disneyland is an hour drive north on I-5.  San Diego is a 45 minute drive south on I-5.  The Poinsettia Rail station is a short three block walk from the resort with Amtrack Coaster service from Oceanside to San Diego, round trip senior fare is $5.

The resort was remodeled in 2016/2017 to bring all unit interiors up to HGVC standards with granite countertops, stainless appliances and new cabinets.

Units may be purchased registered in HGVC with points, or separately with RCI account trading.  There are fixed summer weeks (26-35) and floating units for the balance of the year.

Unit locations and types, there are two or three floors depending on building. Higher floors have better views and are usually occupied by owner preference.  Owner room assignments by lottery, owners send in a request card with their top three choices.  Reservations are made one year in advance of the week requested for float weeks.

Resort map





Weeks Calendar (Sunday Check In)





Unit Assignment





Resort and Room Pictures






















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

*Eagle’s Nest on Marco Beach*
410 S. Collier Boulevard, Marco Island, FL 34145
Phone: 239-394-5167 | Fax: 239-642-1599

Eagle's Nest Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Eagle's Nest - Additional HGVC Club Information

Eagle's Nest Web Site

Eagle's Nest Video #1


----------



## GT75

*Casa Ybel Resort*
2255 West Gulf Drive, Sanibel Island, FL 33957
Phone: 239-472-3145 | Fax: 239-472-2109

Casa Ybel Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Casa Ybel - Additional HGVC Club Information

Casa Ybel Web Site

Casa Ybel Video #1

Casa Ybel Video #2

Casa Ybel Video #3


----------



## GT75

*Hurricane House Resort*
2939 West Gulf Drive, Sanibel Island, FL 33957
Phone: 239-472-1696 | Fax: 239-472-1718

Hurricane House Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Hurricane House Resort - Additional HGVC Club Information

Hurricane House Web Site

Hurricane House Video #1


----------



## GT75

*TORTUGA BEACH CLUB RESORT*
959 East Gulf Drive, Sanibel Island, FL 33957
Phone: 239-472-0400 | Fax: 239-472-6540

Tortuga Beach Club Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Tortuga Beach Club Resort - Additional HGVC Club Information

Tortuga Beach Web Site

Tortuga Beach Club Video #1

Tortuga Beach Club Video #2


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Grand Waikikian at HHV
1811 Ala Moana Blvd.
Honolulu, Hawaii 96815  
Contact: 808-953-2700


Room Layout, Location and Views (interactive website)   *{link might not be working}
http://www.grandwaikikian.com/021_viewtype_T_E.html

*Rooms Codes - if you have specific bedding requirements pay attention at this resort, as room codes dictate bedding.*
With other earlier resort towers at this location, PLUS mean an Ocean View room.  Beware that at this tower PLUS is ONLY a partial ocean view.  If you want a better ocean view you need to move up to the PREMIER category.  Just saying you are warned, POV and OV and not the same thing, so level set your expectations.  Even the room descriptions for POV rooms states "Units offer a city view with limited ocean view from the lanai."

*1 BR Codes*
1BD - 1 Bedroom - City/Resort View, King in Master
1DD - 1 Bedroom - City/Resort View, 2 Doubles in Master
1BP - 1 Bedroom PLUS - Partial Ocean View, King in Master
1DP -  1 Bedroom PLUS - Partial Ocean View, 2 Doubles in Master
1BX - 1 Bedroom PREMIER - Ocean View, King in Master
1DX -  1 Bedroom PREMIER- Ocean view, 2 Doubles in Master

*2 BR Codes*

2BD - 2 Bedroom - City/Resort View, King in Master (Either King or 2 Doubles in secondary BR)
2BP - 2 Bedroom PLUS - Partial Ocean View, King in Master (Either King or 2 Doubles in secondary BR)
2BX - 2 Bedroom PREMIER - Ocean View, King in Master (Either King or 2 Doubles in secondary BR)
2PH - 2 Bedroom PENTHOUSE, King in both Master and Secondary BRs

*3 BR Codes*
3PH - 3 Bedroom PENTHOUSE, 2 Master BRs (King, 2 Doubles), secondary BR is a King

*Penthouses at Grand Waikikiian  (refer to pic)*
X is 5 to 9 based on Floors 35-39 where the PHs are location.
3X01 and 3X02 are 3 BR PHs, there are a total of 10, 2 per floor. These are the end units that face the Lagoon Tower and the Marina.
All other units on floor are 2 BRs, There are 23 2 BR PH units, 5 per floor, except FL 35 which has 3.
The PH Lounge is on the 35th floor and takes up 2 of the 2 BRs located at 05 and 07 positions.
The 05 and 07 units face Diamond Head. 06 and 10 units face Ewa and the Marina can be seen from the balcony.
Unit 11 Faces Kalia Tower direction, and you can see Diamond Head and the City.









*Grand Waikikiian Penthouses*



*Penthouses at Grand Waikikiian (refer to pic)*
X is 5 to 9 based on Floors 35-39 where the PHs are location.
3X01 and 3X02 are 3 BR PHs, there are a total of 10, 2 per floor. These are the end units that face the Lagoon Tower and the Marina.
All other units on floor are 2 BRs, There are 23 2 BR PH units, 5 per floor, except FL 35 which has 3.
The PH Lounge is on the 35th floor and takes up 2 of the 2 BRs located at 05 and 07 positions.
The 05 and 07 units face Diamond Head. 06 and 10 units face Ewa and the Marina can be seen from the balcony.
Unit 11 Faces Kalia Tower direction, and you can see Diamond Head and the City.



*Grand Waikikian Floor Plans




Photos*
2013 Grand Waikikian Tower one bedroom plus https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157632607903247
2014 Grand Waikikian Tower three bedroom oceanfront penthouse https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157650676101163

*Thread Links*
quetions about 2 bdr Grand Waikikian
Hilton Hawaiian Village Grand Waikikian Tower - Three Bedroom Penthouse Photos
Grand Waikikian and Embassy on Oahu


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Kalia Suites at HHV
2181 Kalakaua Avenue
Honolulu, Hawaii 96815  
Contact: 808-462-4000

Room Layout, Location and Views*
Kalia Tower is a combination hotel/timeshare tower. Kalia timeshare units are converted hotel rooms. There are a total 72 timeshare units in the Kalia Tower. The rooms are located on 6 floors (floor # 12 through 18; there is no 13th floor).

The studio units here have a few bonus features, they are ALL Oceanview, they have balconies (Lagoon Tower Studios mostly do not), a more modern decor than the Lagoon tower.  Catch, there is only 6, 1 per floor.  They are attached to a 1 BR so you may have some noise through the interconnecting door.  They are one of the harder units to book as they go so fast.

The rest of the timeshares floors are 1 BR units which are either Mountain/City views (of which they are 24 units), and Ocean View (42 units).

*Rooms Codes - if you have specific bedding requirements pay attention at this resort, as room codes dictate bedding.

Studio*
STP - Studio Ocean View, King Bed

*1 BR Codes*
1BR - 1 Bedroom - Mountain/City View, King Bed
1DR - 1 Bedroom - Mountain/City View, 2 Doubles
1BP - 1 Bedroom PLUS - Ocean View, King
1DP - 1 Bedroom PLUS - Ocean view, 2 Doubles

*Links*
HGVC Albums - Recent stay at Kalia
Updated my HGVC album: Kalia #1254
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2011-kalia-tower-not-ba


----------



## GT75

*Shell Island Beach Club Resort*
255 Periwinkle Way
Sanibel Island, Florida 33957  

Shell Island Beach Club Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Shell Island Beach Club Resort Web Site

Shell Island Beach Club Resort Video #1

Shell Island Beach Club Resort Video #2


----------



## GT75

*Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort*
6550 Estero Boulevard
Fort Myers Beach, Florida 33931

Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Seawatch On-The-Beach Resort - Additional Info

Seawatch On-The-Beach Resort Video #1


----------



## GT75

*Sunset Cove Resort*
571 W. Elkcam Circle
Marco Island, Florida 34145

Sunset Cove Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Sunset Cove Resort Floor Plans


----------



## GT75

*The Charter Club of Marco Beach®*
700 South Collier Blvd.
Marco Island, Florida 34145

The Charter Club of Marco Beach - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

The Charter Club of Marco Beach - Additional HGVC Club Information

The Charter Club of Marco Beach Web Site

The Charter Club of Marco Beach Video #1

The Charter Club of Marco Beach Video #2


The Charter Club Floor Plan


----------



## GT75

*The Surf Club of Marco*
540 South Collier Blvd
Marco Island, Florida 34145

The Surf Club of Marco Beach - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

The Surf Club of Marco Beach - Additional HGVC Club Information

The Surf Club of Marco Beach Web Site

The Surf Club of Marco Beach Video #1


----------



## GT75

*Club Regency of Marco Island*
500 S. Collier Blvd.
Marco Island, Florida 34145 

Club Regency of Marco Beach - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)

Club Regency of Marco Island - Additional HGVC Club Information

Club Regency of Marco Beach Web Site

Club Regency of Marco Island Video #1

Club Regency of Marco Island Video #2


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club*
69-699 Waikoloa Beach Drive
Waikoloa, Hawaii 96738
Phone: 808-881-3000

Kings' Land Resort HGVC Club Info (Photos, Point chart, Map)

*Kings' Land Resort Information*





						Kings' Land Guest Directory
					






					qrcodes.pro
				




Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations is a spectacular resort located on the exclusive Kohala Coast of Hawaii's Big Island. Nestled directly between two of Hawaii's championship golf courses, Kings' Land offers a super pool with lava rock formations, slides, plunge pools, sand-bottom kid's pool, kid's activity area with video game systems, and the delectable King's Bistro. Guests of Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations also have access and charge privileges to the abundant facilities and amenities of the nearby Hilton Waikoloa Village hotel, including an enticing array of pools, lagoon beach, restaurants, boutiques, spa and recreation. Complimentary shuttle service is available between the resort, the Hilton Waikoloa Village and area shops.

*Room Information*:

Kings’ Land was built in 3 phases I, II & III.

·      Phase I only contains the larger 1 and 2 Bd rooms plus 3 Bd rooms

·      Phase II only contains the smaller 1 and 2 Bd rooms.

·      Phase III contains both size rooms which is split 50/50 between Phase I/II room sizes. It also contains some 3 Br rooms.

·      Phase I are buildings 1-11

·      Phase II are buildings 21 & 22

·      Phase III are buildings 23-25

·      Future KL Phase IV/V (after Ocean Tower project) will be to the left of Phase III.

Discussion of the 3 phases including location and rooms at KL

Discussion on Why go the HGVC on the Big Island at all

Discussion on Which Waikoloa (Big Island ) HGVC to select

Room Codes:


1BR Building #1-11, #23-25 (Standard Phase 1 first floor)
1BP Building #1-4 (Plus Phase 1 first or second floor depends on availability)
1KP Building #5-11, #23-25 (Plus Phase 1/3 second floor)
1BX Building #1-11, #23-25 (Premier Phase 1/3 third floor or second floor end unit)
BR1 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Standard Phase 2/3)
BP1 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Plus Phase 2/3)
2BR is a standard phase 1/3 first floor   (Note: First Floor 2 bedroom units in Bldg 5-11 are all standard 2 Bds with room code {2BR})
2BR2 is standard phase 2
2BP is a plus unit phase 1/3 first or second floor  (Note: 1st floor units are only in Bldg 1-4 because the 2 bedroom units in those building were all sold as "Plus" and "Premier" units, not standard 2 bd units)
2KP is a plus unit phase 1 second floor
2BP2 is plus phase 2
2BX is premier phase 1 third floor
BR2 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Standard Phase 2/3)
BP2 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Plus Phase 2/3)
3BR is a 3Br unit end unit on the first floor in Phase 1
3BX is a 3Br unit end unit on the second floor in Phase 1
3LX Building #23-25 (Premier Phase 3 first, second, or third floor end unit).


----------



## GregT

Yes, that looks good!  Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## GT75

GregT said:


> Yes, that looks good!



Thanks, I only had to pull the information that you and others previously posted.    I just wanted to ensure that I got it correct because it is confusing.


----------



## GT75

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club*
2600 North Ocean Boulevard
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29577 
Phone: 843-213-5340

Strand Capital Group built Anderson Club. They sold units as wholly owned condos -- you can still buy them today. However, as sales lagged, they partnered with HGVC to unload half their units in 2011. Today, their website says...

"The project consists of 172 Hilton Grand Vacation timeshare units and 132 rental condominiums. On-site project management is provided by Hilton Grand Vacations." The Strand-units not sold to HGVC are rented thru Oceana -- a Wyndham TS rental service.

Anderson Ocean Club HGVC Club Information (point chart, map, photos)

Anderson Ocean Club Additional HGVC Club Information


----------



## alwysonvac

*Fiesta Americana Vacation Club Resorts*

(1) Resort Name -* Fiesta Americana Vacation Club Resorts*
(2) Website - http://www.favc.com/
(3) Club Rules / Guides - FAVC Regular Members: https://portal.favc.com/Style_FAVC/GS/GS_FAVC_Nuevos_en.pdf & FAVC Master Members: https://portal.favc.com/Style_FAVC/GS/GS_FAVC_Master_Nuevos_en.pdf
(4) HOA Documentation / News - tbd
(5) Resale department - tbd
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted) - internal trade into a subset of HGVC resorts (see Member Guide)
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Posadas http://www.posadas.com/en/web/marcas
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort - tbd

Here are some comments made in a 2013 thread. Don't know if anything changed


AZAkiMom said:


> FAVC is great depending on what you use it for...
> 
> I have been reading the thread on FAVC and it seems many people don't like it.  As for our family, we love it!  We purchased FAVC resale a couple years ago for practically nothing ($1000 and first year MF plus all transfer fees paid) for a 5000 point annual contract plus 3400 carryover points, expiring 2048 .  We wanted to buy into the HGVC system, but the reasons why I chose this share:
> 
> Comparable HGVC resales were $5000-$10000 for a 5000 point contract and HGVC has first right of refusal on all but LG Flamingo.  I also looked at Bay Club, also an affiliate in Hawaii with no ROFR, but the buy-in was higher and annual maintenance fees also higher and you had to pay a large points conversion fee to get into HGVC.
> 
> No high activation, transfer or point conversion fees (low $100 fee paid by seller).
> 
> Lower maintenance fees for comparable point values.  $915 for 5000 points including club dues, many HGVC properties are $900 - $1200.
> 
> Lower (non-home resort) reservation fee.  All reservations need to be made by phone due to upgrades on the website, but $49 fee is lower than HGVC $89 phone reservation.
> 
> Same open season rates and availability.
> 
> Complementary guest vouchers (HGVC charges $39.00).
> 
> We have been able to book in Las Vegas (where we usually go to visit family) with a couple months notice at the Flamingo, and shorter notice at the other 2 properties without any problem.  Most recently I booked at the LG Flamingo earlier this month in September for Veteran's Day holiday weekend, and there was still availability.
> 
> We can borrow points from the next year for no additional charge, just like HGVC.
> 
> FAVC also allow you to book at Club Intrawest properties, where I don't think HGVC can.  Only 5 properties, but this gives more options for staying in the system.
> 
> FAVC allows you to use your points to book at Posadas hotels in Mexico.  We haven't travelled to Mexico much, but if you do, they have a lot of hotels to choose from in many resort and metro areas.
> 
> Same RCI points conversion and fees as HGVC.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> Transfer took a long time...really long.  Over 6 months.
> 
> Points don't roll over and have to be banked by March (for $91 fee, compare to $89 HGVC).  I believe you can rescue points at HGVC for an additional fee, but an option with FAVC.  This hasn't been an issue for us since we have used them all every year.
> 
> Can't combine contracts if we were to buy more points resale.  The only way to do this is to buy a point package from the developer at their price $6/point...no way!  I don't know how this compares to HGVC, probably the same.
> 
> The contract is a "Right of Use" for a term, you don't own it.  The contract we purchased was through 2048.  We have 36 years remaining on it and I don't know anyone who has owned their timeshare for 36 years anyway.
> 
> FAVC members can't use HGVC properties in CA, CO or NY.  FAVC members can't convert club points to HHonors points.  Neither is a big deal for us.  I am a diamond member with Hhonors, and the point conversion is not favorable in most instances.
> 
> All in all, we are very happy with FAVC.  We were able to purchase into the HGVC system via FAVC for a low buy-in price, relatively low maintenance fees and lower relative transaction fees.  I would like to see their upgrades to the website complete to check point balances and make reservations, but their customer service reps are very helpful in the interim.  We rarely plan vacations a year out, and so far availability hasn't been an issue for us.  We have only travelled within the HGVC system with our FAVC points and have been very satisfied with the process and availability.





Helaine said:


> I agree with AZAkiMom.  I've had a very positive experience with FAVC too.  The only major downside I've found is that you have to pay a membership fee with each resale contract you buy.  This is not a factor if you buy one large contract, obviously.
> 
> I've had no problem combining two accounts for a Home or Club season reservation - they usually do it instantly.  Once I wanted to book Open Season with points from two accounts and they asked for an email requesting the combine.  I had an answer and the reservation completed in a couple of hours.
> 
> I liked the old online reservation system and I hope the new one is even stronger.  In the meantime, the telephone reservation people are very nice and very helpful.
> 
> Booking Posadas Hotels was quick and easy and seemed to be a good use of my points.  This allows you to stay in hotels in South America and all over Mexico.
> 
> Since my relatives don't want the timeshares after I'm gone, RTU is perfect - they don't have to sell it or go through the paperwork to decline it and I don't have to sell it should I outlive it - it will just evaporate.
> 
> All in all, I'm very happy with FAVC.



(10) Any other details - tbd


----------



## alwysonvac

*The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort*

(1) Resort Name - *The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort*
(2) Website - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/
(3) Club Rules / Guide - tbd
(4) HOA Documentation / News  - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
(5) Resale department - tbd
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted) - optional (additional fee required for HGVC membership)
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI (individual membership fee required).
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Nikken Corporation
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.

Home week reservations are different than the HGVC developed resorts. Home week reservation are booked through the Bay Club and all weeks are available for booking at the beginning of the preceding year. 

To ensure compliance with Bay Club Vacation Owners Association Program Rules, all reservation requests must be submitted in writing. Reservation Request forms are made available late in the year for the upcoming use year. Starting in early January, all reservations requests will be processed in the order in which they are received. Reservation Requests received before January will be date stamped upon receipt. A written confirmation will be emailed to the owner once the reservation request has been processed. ln the event the reservation request cannot be fulfilled, the owner will be contacted to discuss alternate dates.

For example: 2019 Home Resort Reservations can be processed as early as January 2018. Reservation Request Forms for 2019 Home Week Reservations will be available in late 2017. lf you do not plan to use your Bay Club Home Week then there is no need to complete the form. Here's an example of a Reservation Request Form - https://hgvclub.com/hoa/167/.

↑
You no longer have to pay a year in advance While you reserve in advance you pay in December just before the year you are using.

Another quirk. You can't block book. (Multiple weeks in a row.) Each week is a separate booking. I usually mark on all forms that I want a block booking, and that I can be flexible about when. (I go usually in January, and I take the time to actually talk with the staff to see what is available the next year. No Problems so far. . . )

(And no problems with the staff, either. They seem particularly appreciative of owners who are not HGVC points members, because we are the repeat customers who come back year after year.)

Also, for those direct owners wanting to book a particular unit, be aware that the units are split into different periods, per week starting date. Unit X will always be starting Thursdays, Y on Fridays, Z on Saturdays and, Unit P on Sundays. So if you want unit CCC for your week, you need to find what week it is assigned and book that period.
Click to expand...
Additional information about the Bay Club can be found in this thread:
"Bay Club Question" (2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bay-club-question.255985/

(10) Any other details

Bay Club Fact Sheet - http://www.hgv.com/wp-content/uploads/resort-info/hawaii/Bay Club One-Page.pdf


From 2016 HOA newsletter - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
_Aloha from Owner Services!
We have just finished wrapping up an extremely busy first half of the year. As we approach the second half of 2016, we are preparing for another busy summer and look forward to welcoming back many Owners who will be celebrating their 20th year of ownership at The Bay Club.

At this time, we would like to take the opportunity to provide you with the following helpful booking reminders:
All Owners requesting to reserve their 2016 or 2017 timeshare week use at The Bay Club must complete a reservation request form in writing and return for processing in one of the following formats:_

_Via fax at (808) 886-4538_
_Via scanned attachment to thebayclub@hgvc.com_
_Via regular mail addressed to Owner Services_
_Request for special unit or location request(s) will be noted on your reservation. These requests are subject to availability on the day of your arrival.

Owners with Hilton Grand Vacations Club membership requesting access to their 2016 or 2017 ClubPoints should contact the Hilton Grand Vacations Call Center at (800) 932-4482 or visit club.hiltongrandvacations.com.
Owners with RCI membership requesting to have their 2016 timeshare week banked must complete the “Spacebank Request” section of the reservation request form and return it directly to Owner Services by December 31, 2016 to have your week deposited with RCI._​​From December 2015 Vacation Ownership Audit (VOA) - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
_*NOTE 1 - THE ASSOCIATION*
The Bay Club Vacation Owners Association (the “Association”) was incorporated on January 27, 1995, under the laws of Hawaii as a nonprofit, non-stock corporation to operate and manage a timeshare ownership program at the Bay Club at Waikola Beach Resort (the “Condominium”) located in Waikoloa Beach, Hawaii. The Association consists of 168 units (8,568 unit-weeks). The owners of all unit-weeks in the Condominium are the only members.

Nikken Corporation (the “Developer”), a Hawaii corporation, is the developer of the Condominium.

*NOTE 11 - COMMITMENTS*
The Association has a one-year management agreement ending January 1, 2016, with HGVM. HGVM provides on-site management and maintenance services and off-site administrative and accounting services. The contract automatically renews for successive one-year periods unless HGVM or the Association, by a vote of a majority of the owners, determines not to renew the agreement and gives appropriate notice of that determination.

Although no written agreement has been signed, AOAO allows the Association to conduct certain operations in the designated common elements of AOAO. The Association pays a monthly fee of $7,200. For the year ended December 31, 2015, fees amounted to $86,400 and are included in operations expenses.

Although no written agreement has been signed, the Board approved a 60/40 split in rental revenue with the Developer, with 60% of the rental proceeds going to the Developer and 40% to the Association. For the year ended December 31, 2015, rental revenue amounted to $53,135 and is included in other revenue._​​2002 Bay Club goes under Hilton management
http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/stories/2002/11/11/daily78.html
http://archives.starbulletin.com/2002/11/16/business/index2.html
_
The owners of the Bay Club time-share resort at Waikoloa on the Big Island have transferred the sales and marketing of the property to Hilton Grand Vacations Club for an undisclosed price.

The Hilton time-share operation also will assume management of the property when the transfer goes into effect Jan.1.

Richard Lachmann, attorney for the Bay Club Ownership Resort Inc., said yesterday the deal involves the existing 172 units at the resort and does not include the 90-unit Phase II, which broke ground Aug. 6.

Nikken Corp., a Hawaii corporation owned in Japan, joined with Lahaina-headquartered Grand Ownership Resortsin 1994 to convert the Waikoloa resort to time-share.

Sales at the 15.5-acre Bay Club have gone well, to the point of a near sellout, but conditions in Japan led Nikken to seek someone else to take it over, Nikken said in a statement issued in Honolulu.

The Bay Club has been an affiliate of Hilton Grand Vacations since 1999, but the agreement expands Hilton's involvement, the statement said._​


----------



## alwysonvac

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT AND/OR ADD*

(1) Resort Name: *HGVClub at MarBrisa*
(2) Resort Website: tbd
(3) Resort Club Rules / Guide: tbd
(4) HOA Documentation / News: tbd
(5) Resale department: tbd
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted): *Optional*
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI, GPX
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Grand Pacific Resorts https://grandpacificresorts.com/

Here's some additional information about the Grand Pacific and HGVC agreement
(a) Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations Expand Relationship *(2010)* - http://newsroom.hilton.com/index.cf...nd-hilton-grand-vacations-expand-relationship
(b) Grand Pacific Resorts, Inc. announces development of the Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort, opening in Carlsbad in late 2007 *(2007)* - https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...c-Resorts-announces-development-Grand-Pacific
(c) TUG Thread: Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort (2007) -http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53363

(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.

Here are some old threads. Don't know if anything changed

_"HGVC Marbrisa with Grand Pacific Resorts Deed"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-marbrisa-with-grand-pacific-resorts-gpx-deed.254217/
_"Questions for an HGVC Expert" _(2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/questions-for-an-hgvc-expert.244963/
_"Grand Pacific Palisades "convert" to HGVC Points"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/grand-pacific-palisades-convert-to-hgvc-points.245667/
_"HGVC Marbrisa- Questions"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-marbrisa-questions.238501/
(10) Any other details that you think would be useful

Contact Info - https://grandpacificresorts.com/emails/gpm/fall16/contact.html

Latest Resort News - https://grandpacificresorts.com/owners-community/stay-informed/resort-news/

From the December 31, 2014 Year End Financial Statement - https://grandpacificresorts.com/emails/gpm/fall16/images/GPM_2015Financial.pdf
*Note 3. Related Parties*
_*Management agreement:* The Association is operated under a management agreement with Hilton Grand Vacation Club, LLC (HGVC), who has subcontracted with a professional property management company, Grand Pacific Resort Services, L.P. (GPRS), an affiliate of the developer. The Association’s management’s budget is within the guidelines established by the California Bureau of Real Estate, which regulates common interest developments. Management fees under this agreement were $603,212 for the year ended December 31, 2015, of which $563,894 is allocated as fixed expenses under the operating fund and $39,318 is allocated as repairs, replacement and maintenance under the replacement fund.
The Association pays an additional licensing fee to HGVC equal to 2.5 percent of all expenses, before management fees and other adjustments. Licensing fees were $151,937 for the year ended December 31, 2015, and are allocated as administration and sales under the operating fund.
*Exchange affiliation agreement:* Effective September 2006, the Association has entered into an exchange affiliation agreement with HGVC to offer vacation interval owners at the Association the opportunity to utilize the exchange services and related benefits provided through HGVC. Owners who submit a HGVC enrollment agreement and pay the applicable enrollment and transaction fees shall be entitled to full access to all the benefits, reservations and exchange services offered by HGVC. The term of the agreement is five years and is automatically renewable for successive one-year periods, unless terminated in accordance with the agreement. The liability for the 2016 unpaid HGVC memberships has been accrued on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance as of December 31, 2015. As of December 31, 2015, the Association owed HGVC $951,062 under this agreement and is reported under
due to related parties on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance.
*Other:* In addition, the Association shall compensate GPRS and Advanced Financial Corporation (AFC), an affiliate of the developer, for other services provided, including but not limited to assessments billing and collection, accounting and computer services, file and reservation system maintenance, owner relations service, and Board and members meetings coordination. The Association also reimburses GPRS for any out-of-pocket expenses paid. At December 31, 2015, the Association owed GPRS and AFC and other related parties $611,305 for services provided, including $140,840 of fees billed to interval owners included in assessments and other receivables, which will be collected by the Association on behalf of AFC. At December 31, 2015, the Association incurred $237,595 in expense for these services, which has been allocated to administration and sales, fixed expenses and owner relations and guest services under the operating fund on the statement of revenues, expenses and changes in fund balance (deficit). 
*Cost-sharing agreement:* The Association has entered into a cost and facilities sharing agreement with Grand Pacific Carlsbad, L.P. (the Developer), a California limited partnership, to share common operating expenses related to the common facilities, private road and parking lot shared with the nearby hotel owned by the Developer. These expenses shall be shared between the Association and the Developer based on the burden each places on the property, as measured by such factors as the number of rooms, occupancy rates and occupants per unit. Currently, allocation percentages for the Association and the Developer are 44 percent and 56 percent, respectively. In addition, as consideration for allowing the Association to use roadways, parking facilities and other common facilities, the Association pays the Developer, in advance, an annual facilities fee, subject to annual consumer price index increases, based on the number of intervals. For both 2015 and 2016, the fee per interval was $22. The Association incurred expenses of $138,809 for the year ended December 31, 2015, which is allocated to fixed expenses under the operating fund. For the year ended December 31, 2016, the Association paid the Developer $156,373, which has been recorded as prepaid expenses on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance at December 31, 2015._


----------



## alwysonvac

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort*

(1) Resort Name: *Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort*
(2) Resort Website: http://plantationbeach-irp.hgvc.com/ & http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/hutchinsonisland/plantation_home.php
(3) Resort Club Rules / Guide: http://plantationbeach-irp.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
(4) HOA Documentation / News: http://plantationbeach-irp.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
(5) Resale department: http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/hutchinsonisland/plantation_sales.php
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted): Optional
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI, Interval International
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Managed by Hilton Grand Vacations Management Company.
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.

Here an old thread. Don't know if anything changed
_"II Exchanges with HGVC"_ (2010) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-exchanges-with-hgvc.131801/​(10) Any other details that you think would be useful

HGVC Videos -










Plantation Beach Club Flexible Use Program - https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByZ8pXNPwzFmREJDZUxPUDJvdDg

_What is Plantation Beach Club Flexible Use Program?
The Flexible Use Program is an ownership program designed to give an owner more flexibility when planning their vacation.

What Are The Benefits Of Flexible Use?_

_You own part of a “pool” rather than a specific week so you are not locked into a particular week or unit year after year._
_You may alter the time of your annual vacation to fit your family’s busy schedule._
_You have the flexibility to vacation during special family occasions._
_What Do I Own?_

_You own a deeded week at Plantation Beach Club @IRP. It can be rented, exchanged, bequeathed, resold, or better yet, used at a time that best fits your schedule._
_How Do I Use My Flexible Week?_

_You must submit a written Flexible Reservation Request form to Plantation Beach Club @IRP each year because THE WEEK NUMBER ON YOUR DEED IS NOT YOUR CONFIRMED FLEXIBLE WEEK._
_Mail, e-mail or Fax your completed Flexible Reservation Request form to Plantation Beach Club @IRP. Your request will be confirmed no earlier than 365 days prior to your choice and no later than 10 days prior to the week of your choice._
_There are three flex seasons._
_Flex A is deeded weeks 1 to 4 and may flex into weeks 1 thru 4 only._
_Flex B is deeded weeks 16 to 34 and may flex into weeks 16 thru 34 only._
_Flex C is deeded weeks 35 to 50 and may flex into weeks 35 thru 50 only._

_Try to reserve your week early. Most owners make reservations at least one year in advance._
_In the event that more requests are made for a given unit type and week than there are available, the criteria for determining the relative priorities are the following:_
_Number of weeks owned (to facilitate reservation of contiguous weeks for multi-week purchasers)._
_Availability of secondary preference._

_After the above criteria is met all others will be put into a lottery and names “drawn from the hat”._
_How Do I Rent My Flexible Week?_

_Complete the first steps of How Do I Use My Flexible Week? This is necessary since you cannot rent your deeded week. After your reservation is confirmed, you will receive a copy of your confirmed reservation._
_Fill out the Hilton Grand Vacations Exclusive Timeshare Rental Contract._
_Mail, e-mail or Fax the completed Rental Contract and a copy of your confirmed reservation to the fax number or address at the top of the Exclusive Timeshare Rental Contract._
_How Do I Exchange My Flexible Week?_

_Complete the first steps of How Do I Use My Flexible Week?_
_After you have your confirmation with your reservation number you may call your exchange company and give them the unit and week that you have reserved. Do Not Give Them Your Deeded Unit or Week. The exchange company will contact us to verify the information. We will deny the banking if they have incorrect information, so please ensure you give them the correct information._
_What Are The Rules of Flextime Ownership?_

_You will be confirmed into the week of your choice on a first-come, first served, space available basis._
_In the event that more requests are made for a given unit type and week than there are available, the criteria for determining the relative priorities are the following:_
_Number of weeks owned (to facilitate reservation of contiguous weeks for multi-week purchasers)._
_Availability of secondary preference._
_After the above criteria is met all others will be put into a lottery and names “drawn from the hat”._

_Because of normal high demand for holiday time, your request for this time period will be subject to a simple rotation procedure that allows a fair opportunity for all members to reserve a holiday vacation._
_There is a $25 fee to change a confirmed reservation._
_There is no carry-over or accrual of unused time to subsequent years. Owners not making timely reservations may lose use of their Flex time for that year._
_If the owner is not able to make satisfactory reservations, they are not relieved of their obligation to pay all assessments and taxes associated with the ownership of the week._
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort Rental Rates - http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/hutchinsonisland/plantation_rates.php

From the 2016 Annual Meeting Minutes - https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByZ8pXNPwzFmTW9YajQ2MUdWdTQ

_*Projects Completed*_

_New BBQ grills _
_Patio furniture replaced_
_Gardenia room renovation_
_Washers and dryers replaced in all units_
_Hot water heaters replaced in all units_
_Window replacement_
_Spa surface was refinished_
_Lanai ceiling fans replaced_
_*Projects to be completed in 2016*_

_Unit sliding glass doors to be replaced_
_13 fire rated windows to be replaced_
_Concrete restoration of the building in phases over five year period_
_Plantation Beach Club has entered into a Broker agreement with Grand Vacations Realty, LLC to sell certain timeshare inventory owned by the Association.  Mrs. Anderson explained the 56 weeks would be sold by direct sales over the phone to existing Hilton Grand Vacations owners for points.  Ms. Ciolino will have 35 Association owned weeks remaining to sell.

Q.  What is the policy on animals being in-house?
A.  Service animals and companion therapy animals are allowed.

Q.  Do you have to be in house to use the facilities?
A.  Yes, it is not in our bylaws to use the facilities year round.

Q. What will happen to our ownership at Plantation Beach Club in 2024?
A.  Attorney Michael Belle will work on a proposed amendment that would change the “40 year” clause to “in perpetuity” unless a super majority of the owners vote to terminate the Association.
_​Hutchinson Island, Florida
http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/cities/hutchinson-island.html
http://floridashutchinsonisland.com/index.htm
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g34309-Hutchinson_Island_Florida-Vacations.html​


----------



## Kokolea

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa*

I stayed at 2BR Plus（Unit Code: 2BP）of MarBrisa, so I would like to share photos.
Buildings 60 and 61 are 4 stories, 61 is still under construction.
I hope you find my photos informative.

▼HGVC at MarBrisa / Room (＃5933)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/2u03Hj

▼HGVC at MarBrisa / Facilities (Phase 2 Only)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/39o20K

▼Property Map
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461...c2cd4f3f5d39/44c3a15a4787335e2c0dbceeed65f094


----------



## Kokolea

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas*

2LK is 2BR and 2LP is 2BR Plus.
The difference is whether it is corner room or not.
2LP (2BR Plus) is corner room.



> *2 Bedroom (2LK)* *Size* 1,454-1,509 sqft / *Accommodates* 6 guests
> This two-bedroom, two-bathroom suite features a master bedroom with king-size bed and luxurious master bathroom with a marble-top vanity and whirlpool tub.The living room includes a separate dining area, queen sleeper sofa and 42 inch wall-mounted TV. The full kitchen has upgraded appliances featuring Wolf cooktop and wall oven, Bosch microwave oven, dishwasher, refrigerator, coffee maker, toaster and combination washer/dryer. Please note the 2 Bedroom suite layout consists of a 1 Bedroom suite and Studio sharing a common entry foyer.
> 
> *2 Bedroom Plus (2LP)* *Size* 1,509 sqft / *Accommodates* 6 guests
> This two-bedroom, two-bathroom plus corner suite features a master bedroom with king-size bed and luxurious master bathroom with a marble-top vanity and whirlpool tub. The living room includes a separate dining area, queen sleeper sofa and 42 inch wall-mounted TV. The full kitchen has upgraded appliances featuring Wolf cooktop and wall oven, Bosch microwave oven, dishwasher, refrigerator, coffee maker, toaster and combination washer/dryer. Please note the 2 Bedroom suite layout consists of a 1 Bedroom suite and Studio sharing a common entry foyer.




I stayed at 2BR Plus（2LP）three years ago, so I will link the album for reference. 

▼HGVC at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/L742d1


----------



## GT75

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard*

▼HGVC on The Boulevard / Room（Dec 26 - Jan 02,2015）  {photos by @Kokolea}
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/01EXSj


----------



## GT75

*HHV – Grand Islander*
2023 Kalia Road
Honolulu, Hawaii 96815  
Contact: 808-983-7500

Photos & Discussion/Review of Grand Islander

2017 Grand Islander Tower two bedroom resort view https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157682200075291


----------



## alexadeparis

Sandy VDH said:


> *Bay Club of Waikoloa*
> 69-450 Waikoloa Bch Dr.
> Waikoloa, Hawaii 96738
> Phone: 808-886-7979
> 
> *Resort Map and Floor Plans*
> 
> 2) Even though there are 2 types of 1 BR floor plans, they have only loaded a code for the smaller 1 BR 1 Bath C floorplan, this represents only 1/3 of the 1 BR available at the resort.  The remaining 1 BRs are D floor plans and they are all 1 BR 1.5 Baths.  So by putting the lowest level floorplan into the system, you are guarantee at least that, but have a good chance of getting a D floorplan instead.



I am fairly certain that the D floor plan units are actually SMALLER than the C units, not what you have above.


----------



## Sandy VDH

alexadeparis said:


> I am fairly certain that the D floor plan units are actually SMALLER than the C units, not what you have above.



You are correct.  That is what I get for doing too many of those descriptions on the same day. Perhaps GT75 can correct that in the original posting, as it is long past my ability to edit that data. 

D is slightly smaller interior, but a slightly larger lanai.  C is larger interior, but slightly smaller lanai.  I guess they felt that there was not a big enough difference to code them in as separate inventory types as they did NOT code a D unit.  As I said 2/3 are C and only 1/3 are Ds.  Perhaps they leave most of them for RCI exchangers?


----------



## GT75

Thanks @alexadeparis and @Sandy VDH, please checkout the edit to ensure that it is now correct.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Layout of Grand Fiesta Americana Cabo. Hotel is in area at bottom, timeshares are darker buidings on upper right from hill to beach.


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Tower - Pre-Construction Information*

(From @Rancher) Well not new exactly but they have started the conversion of the north tower of the Hilton hotel At Wailoloa on the Big Island. While this news had been reported quite a while ago they have now started the work. The person I talked to did not know how many units they would end up with or when the work would be completed but everyone seemed happy that work had begun.   The first phase is expected to open 4th quarter 2018.

Construction Picture on January 18, 2018 posted by @Rancher.





This is what we believe the point chart will be for Ocean Tower as reported by @GregT 
Platinum points (same weeks as current Platinum season)

Studio Standard - 3,400
Studio Premier (Ocean View) -- 9,300

I was informed that following unit types have sofabed, small dining table and mid-size (not full size, but not your typical small hotel size) refrigerator:

*Studio Penthouse Premier - Ocean View - SH3
Studio Plus - STP
Studio Premier - Ocean View - STX*

I was informed the other two unit types - *Studio - Resort View - STD *and *Studio Plus - Partial Ocean View - SP3 *do not offer those features.


1BR Standard -- 4,800
1BR Plus Standard (Partial OV) - 7,200
1BR Premier Standard (OV) - 9,300

1BR Large -- 7,200
1BR Plus Large (Partial OV) - 9,300
1BR Premier Large (OV) -- 16,800

2BR Standard - 10,500
2BR Premier (Luxury Ocean) - 19,200

2BR Penthouse - 17,500
2BR Penthouse Plus (Partial OV) - 21,000
2BR Penthouse Premier (OV) - 24,000

3BR Plus (Partial OV) -- 23,000
3BR Penthouse Premier (OV) - 28,750


Pre-Construction Floor Plans, Unit Type and Room Pics posted by @SmithOp


----------



## Mosescan

Wow, they are really putting a premium on the OV units.


----------



## GT75

Fiesta Americana - Los Cabos
Carretera Transpeninsular KM 10.3
Cabo del Sol, Los Cabos 23410  

Contact: +52 624-145-6200


This is really a very beautiful resort located between Cabo-San Lucas and Cabo-San Jose at the end of the Baja California peninsula.  FA-Los Cabos resort includes an hotel portion which in all inclusive and time share section which is optional AI.  HGVC and FA have an exchange agreement.   HGVC club member can book this resort and several other FA resorts using the regular HGVC booking system.   HGVC club members can only book a studio, 1-BD or 2-BD.    All of the rooms are LOs with ocean facing views.    The view is variable depending on where in the building it is.   The higher floor rooms in a particular building will have better views.




FA-Los Cabo Resort Map

Phase I.  (Phase 1 towers are not connected inside, Must also use steps to get to rooms)
Tower 1 Rooms (example 1401 is on the fourth floor and 1101 is on the bottom floor in that towers)
1401-1404
1301-1304
1201-1204
1101-1104
Tower 2
1405-1408
1305-1308
1205-1208
1105-1108
Tower 3
1409-1412
1309-1312
1209-1212
1109-1112
Tower 4
1314-1317
1214-1217
1114-1117

Phase II. (Located up hill from Phase I.    This one building serviced by an elevator. )
Floor 7 - Rooms 2105-2108
Floor 6 - Rooms 2001-2012
Floor 5 - Rooms 1901-1912
Floor 4 - Rooms 1801-1812
Floor 3 - Rooms 1701-1712
Floor 2 - Rooms 1601-1612.   (Ground floor)
Floor 1 - Rooms 1509-1512

Phase III (Phase 3 towers like 1,3 & 4 are not connected inside.   You must go outside and then back in different tower using steps)
Tower 31
2501-2503 (top floor)
2401-2403
2301-2303
2201-2203 (bottom floor)
Tower 32
2504-2507
2404-2407
2304-2307
2204-2207
Tower 33
2508-2509
2408-2409
2308-2309
2208-2209
Tower 34
2512-2514
2410-2416
2310-2316
2210-2216

Phase IV (Again, like Phase 1 & 4 separate towers)
Tower 41
2901-2904(top floor)
2801-2804
2701-2804
2601-2604(bottom floor)
Tower 42
2905-2908
2805-2808
2705-2708
2605-2608
Tower 43
2909-2912
2809-2812
2709-2712
2609-2612
Tower 45
2914-2917
2814-2817
2714-2717
2614-2617
Tower 46
2818-2819
2718-2721
2618-2621
Tower 47
2722-2724
2622-2624
Tower 48
2725-2626
Tower 49
2726-2728
Tower 50
2829-2729




FA-Los Cabo Phase III & IV




FA- Los Cabo Phase I & II




FA-Los Cabo Member’s Pool #1




FA-Los Cabo Member’s Pool #2


----------



## artteachrm

*Borgo alle Vigne*
Via Casanova, 11
Selvatelles, Pisa 56030  
Get directions

Contact: +39 (0)587 092500

*Site Map:                               1 Bedroom:                            2 Bedroom:                              3 Bedroom: *


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Enclave*
1600 North Ocean Boulevard
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29577

Ocean Enclave, *behind the scenes video tour linked*.


----------



## alwysonvac

*The Crane Resort*
Saint Philip, Barbados

HGV announces that it has acquired interests in The Crane Resort in Saint Philip, Barbados.   HGVC occupancy is expected to begin in January 2019.


----------



## Sky313

*HGVC Coylumbridge*


----------



## BSWoley

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld - Room Codes for 1 Bedroom.  Received info via Email 11-20-18.
Info received from HGV Club Specialist at Owner and Call Center Services.  They said "these are used for internal purposes, the room descriptions are the same".
1 Bedroom – 1BB Standalone 1 bedroom – Does not have a door that could attach to studio
1 Bedroom – 1BD Phase one at SeaWorld and attaches to a studio to make up a 2LO
1 Bedroom –  1BR has a door to attach to a studio to make up a 2LK


----------



## GT75

*HGVC at Borgo Alle Vigne, Tuscany, Italy*
Address: Via Casanova 11, Selvatelle, Terricciola 56030, Italy
Email: InfoBorgo@hgv.com
Phone: 0039-0587-092500
U.S. Phone: 800-505-0913 (Monday – Saturday, 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. EST)
web site:  http://www.hgvc.com/bav/index.html




Property Picture




Location of Resort




Floor Plans


----------



## GT75

*HGVC at Craigendarroch Lodges*
Address: Braemar Road     Ballater, Scotland AB35 5XA
Phone: +44-13397-55558

*Things to See and Do in the Ballater Area*
Please find several attached pdf at bottom of pg of Things to See and Do in the Ballater Area, I have also attached a copy of The Loch Muick circuit, there are however lots of lovely walks in the area, please visit www.walkhighlands.co.uk for more information.





Property Layout




2 Br Lodge Floor plan




3 Br Lodge floor plan


----------



## alwysonvac

*Number of Units at each HGVC Resort*

Deleted - Refer to Post 84 for updated information


----------



## hurnik

GT75 said:


> *Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort*
> 6550 Estero Boulevard
> Fort Myers Beach, Florida 33931
> 
> Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)
> 
> Seawatch On-The-Beach Resort - Additional HGVC Club Information
> 
> Seawatch On-The-Beach Resort Video #1



The middle link no longer works, just an FYI.


----------



## GT75

hurnik said:


> The middle link no longer works, just an FYI.



Thanks, removed.    It looks like HGVC took it down.


----------



## alwysonvac

Try http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/fortmyersbeach/seawatchonthebeach.html


----------



## CarlyPepper

Does anyone know what the Room Codes are for King's Land?


for example: 1 Bedroom - Double Beds - DD1... what does the code at the end (DD1) stand for?

Is there any way to know while booking online what phase the unit is in?


----------



## jsparents

*Ocean Enclave*
1600 North Ocean Boulevard
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29577
843-848-1600

Ocean Enclave (pre-construction), *behind the scenes video tour linked*.

*Link to more photos and information*.

*Link to pictures of room 1805A*

I stayed in an Oceanfront Premier unit, 1805A.  I learned the following while there and am a little confused by what is posted on the website.  There are four units per floor that are  Premier, meaning Oceanfront.  05 A & B and 06 A & B.  The "A" is a two bedroom and the "B" is a one bedroom.  There is a door that connects both units to make the three bedroom Premier units.  HGVC website says at 2bdrm Premier is 1391 sq ft and a 1 bdrm Premier is 877 sq ft, but only list a 3 bdrm Premier as 1583 sq ft.  I doubt they lockoff the whole unit except the bedroom.  The photos on the website are of the 1 bedroom units.  The 'B" units are end units.   In addition, only the OF Premier Units have the upgraded appliances ( for example, water/ice dispenser from the refrigerator).

Room Codes:
1BR -   01-04
1BP -   09
1X3 -   05B & 06B
2BR -   07
2BP -   08/10/11
2X3 -   05A & 06A
3BP -   12
3LX -   05A&B & 06A&B

Number of Elevators: 6



Floor map




The resort is new and beautiful and full of technology.  The elevators take your key card and then you pick your floor.  The screen tells you which elevator to take.




Resort View - Looking from street.     This is the view of the resort as you turn onto 16th Ave. from N Kings Hwy. The parking garage is on the left and about 300 feet from the resort.




Resort view looking from the Beach.   Here is photo to show you the difference between the plus units and premier units. The units closest to the beach are premier. (right side of photo). The windows next to the solid white line (on the right side of the photo) are the master bedrooms in the 2 bedroom unit. The base units are on the right side of the photo closer to the street and not the beach (not pictured).




View of the Plus units




Hallway to the base units




Hallway to the Plus units




View of the Street (shows the preview center and parking garage)





View from Balcony looking toward Ocean22




View from Balcony looking towards the broadwalk.


----------



## alwysonvac

Deleted and update with Post #84


----------



## ski_sierra

2020 Club Reference Guide Link:
https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.n...0e66335f38/2020-HGV-Points-Open-Season-R6.pdf


----------



## CJinPHX

*Sanibel Cottages Resort*
2341 W GULF DR, SANIBEL ISLAND, FL 33957
there is a resort map in this old thread








						Sanibel Cottages Resort Map??
					

Does anyone have a Resort Map of the Sanibel Cottages with unit #'s?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## alwysonvac

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld
Dunkeld, Scotland, Great Britain and Northern Ireland*
Blairgowrie RoadDunkeld, Scotland PH8 0HX
+44-13507-27243


HGVClub at Dunkeld has 22 Lodges.

From Dunkeld House Lodges - https://www.dunkeldlodges.co.uk/
HGVC Club Information on Dunkeld - https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/scotland/hilton-grand-vacations-club-at-dunkeld

Lodges 1-12​Comprise 2 bungalow-style two bedroom lodges (sleep up to 6 people) with bedroom, lounge, open plan kitchen, dining area and shower room downstairs, master bedroom with en suite upstairs and a patio garden.​​In addition, there are 10 semi-detached two bedroom lodges (sleep up to 6 people) with two bedrooms and en suite downstairs and a lounge and open-plan kitchen upstairs. There is also a w/c situated on the landing. These lodges have either open or enclosed balconies.​​Lodges 14-17​Sit in an elevated position overlooking the river and comprise four semi-detached bungalow-style lodges. The two bedroom lodges (sleep up to 6 people) with a bedroom, lounge, new stylish open-plan kitchen and shower room downstairs. A master bedroom with spacious newly refurbished en suite upstairs. They also have a conservatory with patio.​​Lodges 18-23​Comprise 6 semi-detached villas with either 2 or 3 bedrooms (sleep between 6 and 8 people) and 3 or 4 bathrooms. They are luxuriously finished and tastefully equipped with the latest in furnishings, kitchen appliances and home entertainment.​​_ NOTE: The Hilton hotel part of this mixed-use property was sold back in 2016 (__link__)_


From HGVC Facebook page



​


----------



## dayooper

*Hilton Grand Vacations Chicago Downtown/Magnificent Mile*

300 E Ohio St
Chicago, Illinois 60611
+1 312-224-2200
Check In: 3:00 PM / Check Out: 12:00 PM
Home Week Check In: Friday

HGVC Chicago Web Page (with pics)

@dayooper photo album (1 Br Plus)

Immerse yourself in the history, beauty and brilliance of Chicago from Hilton Grand Vacations Chicago Downtown/Magnificent Mile, surrounded by a treasure trove of architectural wonders, culinary marvels, sky-high shopping experiences, and a spirited sports scene that sets the stage for a first-class adventure in the Second City. Developed within the DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Chicago – Magnificent Mile, our first property in Chicago offers a spectacular urban retreat just steps from the city’s premier attractions, including Magnificent Mile, Navy Pier, Millennium Park, Grant Park, and Chicago Theater. Featuring stylish studios and 1-bedroom suites, this model of urban imagination is accompanied by premium amenities including the hotel’s outdoor seasonal pool and patio, fitness center, and on-site bar/lounge.
———————————————————————————————————

This property is on the upper floors of The Hilton Doubletree off of the Miracle Mile. As of June 2020, there are 14 units on the top (26th) floor, but HGVC will eventually convert the top 6 floors. There is an outdoor pool and patio on the 5th floor that’s open during the warm seasons. There is are no plates or silverware and these units do not have a full kitchen.

Room Descriptions and Codes:

Studio Plus (STP)

Size 340 sqft
Accommodates:2

This cozy corner-unit studio features a king-size bed and a bathroom with a walk-in shower. The suite also includes these amenities: 65” wall-mounted TV, table with 2 chairs, small sectional sofa, motorized shades, mini fridge, wet bar. Bathroom includes: single sink, backlit mirror, make-up mirror. Note: Room does not include cookware, plates or eating utensils.


Studio Premiere (STX)

Size 410 sqft
Accommodates:2

This roomy studio features a king-size bed and a bathroom with a walk-in shower. The suite also includes these amenities: 65” wall-mounted TV, table with 2 chairs, small sectional sofa, motorized shades, mini fridge, wet bar. Bathroom includes: single sink, walk-in shower, backlit mirror, make-up mirror. Note: Room does not include cookware, plates or eating utensils.


1 Bedroom Plus (1BP)
@dayooper photo album (1 Br Plus)
Size 635 sqft
Accommodates:4

This spacious one-bedroom, one-bathroom suite features a master bedroom with a king-size bed and bathroom with a walk-in shower. The suite features a living room with a queen sleeper sofa and these other amenities: dining table with 4 chairs, 65” wall-mounted TV, mini fridge, wet bar, motorized drapes; Bedroom also includes: 65” wall-mounted TV. Bathroom includes: single sink, backlit mirror, make-up mirror. Note: Room does not include cookware, plates or eating utensils.

1 Bedroom Premier

Size 580 sqft
Accommodates:4

This one-bedroom, one-bathroom corner unit features a master bedroom with a king-size bed and bathroom with a walk-in shower. The suite features a living room with a queen sleeper sofa and these other amenities: dining table with 4 chairs, 65” wall-mounted TV, mini fridge, wet bar, motorized drapes; Bedroom includes: 65” wall-mounted TV. Bathroom includes: single sink, backlit mirror, make-up mirror. Note: Room does not include cookware, plates or eating utensils.


----------



## Kurtw99

alwysonvac said:


> *Number of Units at each HGVC Resort*
> 
> Source: HGVC Form 10-K filed on February 28, 2019
> 
> As of December 31, 2018, our resorts included the following locations and units:
> 
> Property Name / Ownership*(1)* / Location / Units
> *Hilton Grand Vacations (U.S.)*​HGVClub at SeaWorld Orlando _Developed _Orlando, FL 516​HGVClub at Tuscany Village_ Developed_ Orlando, FL 440​Parc Soleil by HGVClub _Developed_ Orlando, FL 312​Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_(2) Orlando, FL 226​HGVClub at McAlpin—Ocean Plaza _Developed_ Miami Beach, FL 52​HGVClub at the Flamingo _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 200​HGVClub on Paradise _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 232​HGVClub on the Boulevard _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 714​HGVClub at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas(3) _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 205​Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service _Las Vegas, NV 1,201​*The Grand Islander by HGVClub* _Fee-for-service_ Honolulu, HI 418​HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village—The Lagoon Tower _Developed _Honolulu, HI 236​HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village—The Kalia Tower _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 72​Grand Waikikian by HGVClub _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 331​Hokulani Waikiki by HGVClub(3) _Developed _Honolulu, HI 143​Kohala Suites by HGVClub _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 120​Kings’ Land by HGVClub _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 435​*Ocean Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations *_Developed_ Waikoloa, HI 72​The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort _Collection _Waikoloa, HI 172​The Hilton Club—New York _Developed_ New York, NY 127​West 57th Street by Hilton Club _Developed_ New York, NY 166​*The Residences by Hilton Club *_Developed_ New York, NY 47​*The Quin Central Park by Hilton Club *_Developed_ New York, NY 208​The District by Hilton Club _Developed_ Washington, DC 108​HGVClub at Anderson Ocean Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 172​Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 230​*Ocean Enclave by Hilton Grand Vacations Club*(4) _Fee-for-service _Myrtle Beach, SC 330​*Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacation Club*(4) _Fee-for-service_ Hilton Head, SC 125​Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Park City, UT 83​Valdoro Mountain Lodge _Collection_ Breckenridge, CO 70​HGVClub at MarBrisa(3)(4) _Fee-for-service_ Carlsbad, CA 232​The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 14​Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 10​Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 4​Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 56​Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 12​South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 24​Casa Ybel Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 74​Hurricane House Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 15​Sanibel Cottages Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 28​Tortuga Beach Club Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 54​Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort _Collection _Ft. Myers Beach, FL 42​The Charter Club of Marco Beach _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 80​Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 96​Club Regency of Marco Island _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 32​The Surf Club of Marco _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 44​Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort _Collection _Hutchinson Island, FL 30​​*Hilton International Grand Vacations (non-U.S.)*​HGVClub at Coylumbridge _Developed _Scotland 61​HGVClub at Craigendarroch Suites _Developed_ Scotland 32​HGVClub at Craigendarroch Lodge _Developed _Scotland 99​HGVClub at Dunkeld _Developed _Scotland 22​HGVClub at Borgo alle Vigne _Fee-for-service _Italy 31​*The Bay Forest Odawara by Hilton Club *_Developed _Japan 10​*The Crane*(4) _Developed_ Barbados 23​​
> *(1)* Fee-for-service and collection properties are properties that were funded and constructed by a third-party developer. Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations or prior to the spin-off. A developed property is a property that was funded and constructed by Hilton Grand Vacations or acquired through a just-in-time arrangement. Hilton Grand Vacations also manages the operation of the developed properties.
> *(2)*_ As of December 31, 2018, we acquired 20 units as part of a just-in-time arrangement._
> *(3)*_ Property sub-managed by a third party._
> *(4)*_ During the year ended December 31, 2018, we pre-sold certain units to be occupied beginning in 2019. _
> 
> 
> Termination of affiliate agreements
> 
> "End of club intrawest affiliation" (Jan 2016 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237909
> "Shell Island Beach Club No Longer Managed by HGVC" (April 2009 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95230
> "Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) Owners?" (Jan 2014 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205142
> "End of Anantara Affiliation" (Sept 2018 thread) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/end-of-anantara-affiliation.279192/
> _NOTE 1: HGVC membership is unavailable at Sunset Cove and Shell Island Beach Club on resale and direct purchases. Existing HGVC members were grandfathered when the affiliation agreement was terminated. (See Aug 2019 update below)
> NOTE 2: Club Intrawest & Anantara were internal exchange agreements_
> 
> _*Aug 2019 Update*
> A TUG member has been able to add Shell Island Beach Club weeks to their HGVC account since the management change including in 2018 (link). _
> 
> 
> @GT75 please feel free to modify


I'm surprised that Vilamoura (Algarve, Portugal) isn't on here, since it's been part of the club for a long time. I looked at the financial report and it definitely isn't listed. In the membership guide it lists a different vacation club as the sponsor, or some other reference like that, does anyone know what the actual facts are for this location? Someone posted on a thread on Facebook that there were 25 HGVC units here, but I'm wondering if this is some weird agreement with no actual owned units. It would make sense as it's almost impossible to book into.


----------



## natarajanv

*Ocean Enclave Additional Information:*

Number of Elevators : 6
Only OF Premier Units have upgraded appliances ( for example, water/ice dispenser from the refrigerator).


----------



## natarajanv

*Ocean Oak Additional Information:*

Both Plus and Premier Units have water/ice dispenser from the refrigerator.


----------



## dayooper

Bay Club photos by @dougp26364 

2 bedroom from 2017


----------



## ransrider

GT75 said:


> *Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club*
> 69-699 Waikoloa Beach Drive
> Waikoloa, Hawaii 96738
> Phone: 808-881-3000
> 
> Kings' Land Resort HGVC Club Info (Photos, Point chart, Map)
> 
> Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations is a spectacular resort located on the exclusive Kohala Coast of Hawaii's Big Island. Nestled directly between two of Hawaii's championship golf courses, Kings' Land offers a super pool with lava rock formations, slides, plunge pools, sand-bottom kid's pool, kid's activity area with video game systems, and the delectable King's Bistro. Guests of Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations also have access and charge privileges to the abundant facilities and amenities of the nearby Hilton Waikoloa Village hotel, including an enticing array of pools, lagoon beach, restaurants, boutiques, spa and recreation. Complimentary shuttle service is available between the resort, the Hilton Waikoloa Village and area shops.
> 
> *Room Information*:
> 
> Kings’ Land was built in 3 phases I, II & III.
> 
> ·      Phase I only contains the larger 1 and 2 Bd rooms plus 3 Bd rooms
> 
> ·      Phase II only contains the smaller 1 and 2 Bd rooms.
> 
> ·      Phase III contains both size rooms which is split 50/50 between Phase I/II room sizes. It also contains some 3 Br rooms.
> 
> ·      Phase I are buildings 1-11
> 
> ·      Phase II are buildings 21 & 22
> 
> ·      Phase III are buildings 23-25
> 
> ·      Future KL Phase IV/V (after Ocean Tower project) will be to the left of Phase III.
> 
> Discussion of the 3 phases including location and rooms at KL
> 
> Discussion on Why go the HGVC on the Big Island at all
> 
> Discussion on Which Waikoloa (Big Island ) HGVC to select
> 
> Room Codes:
> 
> 
> 1BR Building #1-11, #23-25 (Standard Phase 1 first floor)
> 1BP Building #1-4 (Plus Phase 1 first or second floor depends on availability)
> 1KP Building #5-11, #23-25 (Plus Phase 1/3 second floor)
> 1BX Building #1-11, #23-25 (Premier Phase 1/3 third floor or second floor end unit)
> BR1 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Standard Phase 2/3)
> BP1 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Plus Phase 2/3)
> 2BR is a standard phase 1/3 first floor   (Note: First Floor 2 bedroom units in Bldg 5-11 are all standard 2 Bds with room code {2BR})
> 2BR2 is standard phase 2
> 2BP is a plus unit phase 1/3 first or second floor  (Note: 1st floor units are only in Bldg 1-4 because the 2 bedroom units in those building were all sold as "Plus" and "Premier" units, not standard 2 bd units)
> 2KP is a plus unit phase 1 second floor
> 2BP2 is plus phase 2
> 2BX is premier phase 1 third floor
> BR2 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Standard Phase 2/3)
> BP2 Building #21-22, #23-25 (Plus Phase 2/3)
> 3BR is a 3Br unit end unit on the first floor in Phase 1
> 3BX is a 3Br unit end unit on the second floor in Phase 1
> 3LX Building #23-25 (Premier Phase 3 first, second, or third floor end unit).
> 
> View attachment 3760
> 
> View attachment 3761
> 
> View attachment 3762
> 
> View attachment 3763
> 
> View attachment 3764
> 
> View attachment 3765


Thanks so much. This is more detail than I expected. How do I search for this for other properties?


----------



## GT75

ransrider said:


> How do I search for this for other properties?


For HGV properties, the Sticky has an index on the first post. - link


----------



## dayooper

Here is a photo album form our visit to HGVC Downtown Chicago/Magnificent Mile. We stayed in a 1 bedroom plus (August 2021).

Link


----------



## Denise L

*Maui Bay Villas*
575 South Kihei Road, Kihei, Hawaii 96753
+1 808-856-0900


Maui Bay Villas opened October 1, 2021




Maui Bay Villas Point Chart

*Videos and Blog on the current resort:*









						I Went To The New Maui Bay Villas By Hilton Grand Vacations - Here’s What It’s Really Like — LIVING THAT SHELTERED LIFE
					

You’re thinking of heading over to Maui and you heard Hilton Grand Vacations has a new property that just opened. I’ve been and I’m going to tell you all about it. As of the beginning of October 2021, Maui Bay Villas has only three buildings completed.   Be prepared for construction everywhere.   Th




					www.livingthatshelteredlife.com
				




















*Pictures of the resort by @Denise L  in October 2021*


----------



## LAWUFL

*La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club*
Carretera Transpeninsular Km19.5, Los Cabos, Baja California Sur 23400
+52 624-145-6500

La Pacifica Inventory and Point Chart




*Videos on the resorts:*


----------



## GT75

The Hilton Club - New York

HCNY is a club within a club.   In order to book at HCNY, you must own there and book there with your HCNY points.    Attached you will find the 2022 HCNY rules.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Number of Units at each HGVC Resort*

*2022 SOURCE: HGVClub Disclosure Statement 2022 (updates in Orange Font)*

2019 Source: HGVC Form 10-K filed on February 28, 2019 (pages 41 - 42)

As of December 30, 2018, our resorts included the following locations and units:

Property Name / Ownership*(1)* / Location / Units
*Hilton Grand Vacations (U.S.)*​SeaWorld Orlando, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed _Orlando, FL 516​Tuscany Village, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club_ Developed_ Orlando, FL 440​Parc Soleil, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed_ Orlando, FL 312​Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service __*(2)*_ Orlando, FL 225​McAlplin Ocean Plaza, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed_ Miami Beach, FL 52​Flamingo, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 200​Paradise, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 232​The Boulevard, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 714​Trump International Hotel Las Vegas, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club*(3)* _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 205 *312*​Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service _Las Vegas, NV 1,201 *975*​The Grand Islander, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service _Honolulu, HI 418​Lagoon Tower, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed _Honolulu, HI 236​Kalia Suites, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 72​Grand Waikikian, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 331​Hokulani Waikiki, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club*(3)* _Developed _Honolulu, HI 143​Kohala Suites, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 120​Kings’ Land, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 435​Ocean Tower, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 72​The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort _Collection _Waikoloa, HI 168​The Hilton Club—New York _Developed_ New York, NY 127​West 57th Street, a Hilton Club _Developed_ New York, NY 166​The Residences by Hilton Club _Developed_ New York, NY 47​The Quin, a Hilton Club _Developed_ New York, NY 207​The District, a Hilton Club _Developed_ Washington, DC 108​Anderson Ocean Club, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 172​Ocean 22, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 220​Ocean Enclave, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club_*(4)*_ _Fee-for-service _Myrtle Beach, SC 330 *112*​Ocean Oak Resort, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club_*(4)*_ _Fee-for-service _Hilton Head, SC 125​Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Park City, UT 83​Valdoro Mountain Lodge _Collection_ Breckenridge, CO 70​MarBrisa, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club (Phase 1 & 2)  (3)(4) _Fee-for-service_ Carlsbad, CA 232​The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 14​Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 10​Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 4​Plantation Beach Club (I, II and III) at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 56​Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 12​South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 24​Casa Ybel Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 74​Hurricane House Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 15​Sanibel Cottages Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 28​Tortuga Beach Club Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 54​Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort _Collection _Ft. Myers Beach, FL 42​The Charter Club of Marco Beach _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 80​Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 96​Club Regency of Marco Island _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 32​The Surf Club of Marco _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 44​Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort _Collection _Hutchinson Island, FL 30​*The Central at 5th a Hilton Club, New York, NY 50*​*Chicago Magnificent Mile, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Chicago, IL 13*​*Liberty Place Charleston, a Hilton Club, Charleston, SC 27*​*Elara HC Vacation Suites, Las Vegas, NV 90 *_(Currently under construction, opening January 2024)_​*Maui Bay Villas, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Kihei, Hawaii 31 *_(Under construction; 31 Suites will be available January 2022, 24 Suites available November 2022, and 60 Suites July 2023.)_​​*Hilton International Grand Vacations (non-U.S.)*​Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge _Developed _Scotland 61​Craigendarroch Suites,a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Developed_ Scotland 32​Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges _Developed _Scotland 99​HGVClub at Dunkeld _Developed _Scotland 22​Borgo alle Vigne, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service _Italy 31​The Bay Forest Odawara by Hilton Club _Developed_ Japan 10​The Crane, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club*(4)* _Developed _Barbados 38​*La Pacifica Los Cabos, a Hilton Club, Mexico 74*​*The Beach Resort Sesoko by Hilton Club, Japan 30*​​*From the HGVClub Disclosure Statement 2022*​
Shell Island Beach Club, Sanibel, FL 43
Sunset Cove, Marco Island, FL 36
Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club, Quarteira, Portugal 69
Carlsbad Seapointe Resort, Carlsbad, CA 95
Grand Pacific Palisades Resort, Carlsbad, CA 163
The Explorean Kohunlich, Chetumal, Mexico 40
Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos, Cabo San Lucas, Mexico 67
Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun, Cancun, Mexico 110
Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco, Acapulco, Mexico 80

_*(1) *Fee-for-service and collection properties are properties that were funded and constructed by a third-party developer. Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations. A developed property is a property that was funded and constructed by Hilton Grand Vacations or acquired through a just-in-time arrangement. Hilton Grand Vacations also manages the operation of the developed properties.
*(2)* As of December 31, 2018, we acquired 20 units as part of a just-in-time arrangement.
*(3)* Property sub-managed by a third party.
*(4)* During the year ended December 31, 2018, we pre-sold certain units to be occupied beginning in 2019.._


Termination of affiliate agreements

"End of club intrawest affiliation" (Jan 2016 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237909
"Shell Island Beach Club No Longer Managed by HGVC" (April 2009 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95230
"Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) Owners?" (Jan 2014 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205142
"End of Anantara Affiliation" (Sept 2018 thread) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/end-of-anantara-affiliation.279192/
_NOTE 1: HGVC membership is unavailable at Sunset Cove and Shell Island Beach Club on resale and direct purchases. Existing HGVC members were grandfathered when the affiliation agreement was terminated. (See Aug 2019 update below)
NOTE 2: Club Intrawest & Anantara were internal exchange agreements
*Aug 2019 Update*
A TUG member has been able to add Shell Island Beach Club weeks to their HGVC account since the management change including in 2018 (link)._


----------

